# Folder Share Security Settings



## Pengu (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I need help cloning the "[email protected]" permissions for certain folders on our file server. Right now there are hundreds of folders with certain permissions assigned to certain users and the "Administrator" account. This is not a security group but the "Administrator" user account.

Now we are not allowed to use the administrator account to log onto the server and now have to use our individual user accounts. I cannot see those certain folders that only the administrator account has access too and am wondering if I can somehow transfer the permissions to lets say the Domain Admins group account.

I know I can do this by just reapplying it to the folders but there are hundreds of them!

Is there some kind of setting I can add in the Administrator Active Directory account:


----------

